# looking for sraw and mraw file samples to document CR2 format (80D and 1DX m2)



## lclevy (Jun 23, 2016)

Hi,

I'm documenting since a long time the Canon Raw v2 format here:
http://lclevy.free.fr/cr2/
https://github.com/lclevy/libcraw2 (code will be released soon)

I need a file sample for each camera and each RAW type (full raw, sraw and mraw).

Could you please send me via Dropbox or similar mraw and sraw files out of 1DX m2 or 80D ?

I'll be credited, or course.
Thank you for your help!

Laurent (@lorenzo2472 on Twitter)


----------



## Bennie_CanonShooter (Jun 23, 2016)

http://clientserver.portraitmomentsphotography.com/downloads_public/CR2_RAWTest.zip

I did a black frame for you - 80D - RAW (31mb), mRAW (21mb), sRAW (15mb)

I checked you page - you got some interesting work going on there - cheers.

I also have a 1DX (v1), 1D Mark IIN and II, and the Original Rebel 2003.

I also have raw files for Hassy, Mamiya Leaf, Sony A7ii, A7Rii, A6300 and the 5D2 if you ever need them.


----------



## lclevy (Jun 23, 2016)

Hi Bennie,

Thank you for your help, it seems my tool is handling mraw and sraw out of the box.
Could you please send me other (non black) samples in mraw and sraw format?

Did you know that mraw and sraw are YUV data and not RGGB ?
Check this: 
https://github.com/lclevy/libcraw2/raw/master/docs/cr2_lossless.pdf
https://github.com/lclevy/libcraw2/blob/master/docs/cr2_poster.pdf

Laurent


```
[email protected] /g/libcraw2
$ src/craw2tool.exe -v 1 /g/cr2_samples/80d/_MG_1508.CR2
SensorInfo: W=6288 H=4056, L/T/R/B=276/46/6275/4045
ImageInfo: W=6000 H=4000

JPEG_DHT, length=0x42
DC, Destination= 0
 maxCodeLen=10
 nbCodePerSizes: 00010402030101010101000000000000
  number of codes of length  1 bits: 0 ( )
  number of codes of length  2 bits: 1 ( 06:00, )
  number of codes of length  3 bits: 4 ( 04:010, 08:011, 05:100, 07:101, )
  number of codes of length  4 bits: 2 ( 03:1100, 09:1101, )
  number of codes of length  5 bits: 3 ( 00:11100, 0a:11101, 02:11110, )
  number of codes of length  6 bits: 1 ( 01:111110, )
  number of codes of length  7 bits: 1 ( 0c:1111110, )
  number of codes of length  8 bits: 1 ( 0b:11111110, )
  number of codes of length  9 bits: 1 ( 0d:111111110, )
  number of codes of length 10 bits: 1 ( 0e:1111111110, )
  number of codes of length 11 bits: 0 ( )
  number of codes of length 12 bits: 0 ( )
  number of codes of length 13 bits: 0 ( )
  number of codes of length 14 bits: 0 ( )
  number of codes of length 15 bits: 0 ( )
  number of codes of length 16 bits: 0 ( )
 totalNumberOfCodes= 15
DC, Destination= 1
 maxCodeLen=10
 nbCodePerSizes: 00010402030101010101000000000000
  number of codes of length  1 bits: 0 ( )
  number of codes of length  2 bits: 1 ( 06:00, )
  number of codes of length  3 bits: 4 ( 04:010, 08:011, 05:100, 07:101, )
  number of codes of length  4 bits: 2 ( 03:1100, 09:1101, )
  number of codes of length  5 bits: 3 ( 00:11100, 0a:11101, 02:11110, )
  number of codes of length  6 bits: 1 ( 01:111110, )
  number of codes of length  7 bits: 1 ( 0c:1111110, )
  number of codes of length  8 bits: 1 ( 0b:11111110, )
  number of codes of length  9 bits: 1 ( 0d:111111110, )
  number of codes of length 10 bits: 1 ( 0e:1111111110, )
  number of codes of length 11 bits: 0 ( )
  number of codes of length 12 bits: 0 ( )
  number of codes of length 13 bits: 0 ( )
  number of codes of length 14 bits: 0 ( )
  number of codes of length 15 bits: 0 ( )
  number of codes of length 16 bits: 0 ( )
 totalNumberOfCodes= 15
JPEG_SOF3, length=0xe
 bits=14, high=4056, wide=3144, nb comp=2
  index=1, h=1, v=1, qt=0
  index=2, h=1, v=1, qt=0
JPEG_SOS, length=0xa
 ns=2
  cs1 dc0 ac0
  cs2 dc1 ac0
 ss=1 se=0 ah/al=0x0
slice# 0, scol=    0, ecol= 1572, jpeg->rawBuffer[ j ]=0
slice# 1, scol= 1572, ecol= 3144, jpeg->rawBuffer[ j ]=12752064

ImageHeight=4000 [46-4045], ImageWidth=6000 [276-6275]. vshift=1

[email protected] /g/libcraw2
$ src/craw2tool.exe -m /g/cr2_samples/80d/_MG_1508.CR2
0x80000350, Canon EOS 80D, 14, 3144, 4056, 2, 1, 1, 1, 3144, 3144, 6288, 4056, 276, 46, 6275, 4045, 0, 0, 0, 0, 6000, 4000, 1

[email protected] /g/libcraw2
$ src/craw2tool.exe -i /g/cr2_samples/80d/_MG_1508.CR2
Jpeg: 6288x4056, 14bits, 2 comp, RGGB, "Canon EOS 80D", [1, 3144, 3144]

[email protected] /g/libcraw2
$ src/craw2tool.exe -i /g/cr2_samples/80d/_MG_1509.CR2
Jpeg: 4032x3402, 15bits, 3 comp, YUV411/mraw/sraw1, "Canon EOS 80D", [8, 1512, 1512]

[email protected] /g/libcraw2
$ src/craw2tool.exe -i /g/cr2_samples/80d/_MG_1510.CR2
Jpeg: 3000x2000, 15bits, 3 comp, YUV422/sraw/sraw2, "Canon EOS 80D", [5, 1000, 1000]
```


----------



## Bennie_CanonShooter (Jun 23, 2016)

i DID NOT know that - thanks for the info - I do noticed that with mRAW and sRAW - the camera take a split second longer to cycle through even with all the setting being the same shoot in manual mode.

brb with your request....


----------



## Bennie_CanonShooter (Jun 23, 2016)

http://clientserver.portraitmomentsphotography.com/downloads_public/80D_RAW.zip

this was shoot through a window.


----------



## lclevy (Jun 23, 2016)

Thank you Bennie,

I'll update my database
https://github.com/lclevy/libcraw2/blob/master/docs/cr2_database.txt

using 80D mraw and sraw properties:
$ src/craw2tool.exe -m /g/cr2_samples/80d/_MG_1514.CR2
0x80000350, Canon EOS 80D, 15, 3000, 2000, 3, 2, 1, 5, 1000, 1000, 3000, 2000, 0, 0, 2999, 1999, 0, 0, 0, 0, 3000, 2000, 0

$ src/craw2tool.exe -m /g/cr2_samples/80d/_MG_1513.CR2
0x80000350, Canon EOS 80D, 15, 4032, 3402, 3, 2, 2, 8, 1512, 1512, 4536, 3024, 36, 18, 4535, 3017, 0, 0, 0, 0, 4500, 3000, 0


----------



## Bennie_CanonShooter (Jun 26, 2016)

you're very much welcome Levy

I did view some of the articles - just trying to understand some of them - so, if we shoot mRAW and sRAW - the files are 15 bit??

also, all the RAW files by canon are based on TIFF??

also, the files each model makes are somewhat different?? and the higher the model line the more complex (better) the files are?? even when its RAW - comparing apples to apples then are not totally accurate since the files each model makes differs depending on the line?? so a 1DX file will also be superior due to their file structure??

thanks in advance.

I do like my 1DX files

off- topic - is it true the sony uses 12 bit RAW??


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 26, 2016)

Bennie_CanonShooter said:


> you're very much welcome Levy
> 
> I did view some of the articles - just trying to understand some of them - so, if we shoot mRAW and sRAW - the files are 15 bit??
> 
> ...



Before .cr2 there was .cr, before that Canon RAW files were .tif. I have thousands of them........


----------



## Bennie_CanonShooter (Jun 27, 2016)

thanks privatebydesign 

- is that the reason NIKON and the new Hassy X1D are using TIFF instead of jpeg.

As I try to understand this - Im starting to think, even with RAW files - the manufacturers are gaming the system 

if they are all TIFF and then used wrappers and extra embedded data - why cant we just get all 16 bit files -   

Maybe its time to dig deeper into the science of this...


----------



## lclevy (Jun 27, 2016)

@Bennie

yes, mraw and sraw are 15bits instead of 14bits, and YUV instead of RGGB. YUV pictures has been introduced at the same time as Liveview (on 40D) and video on 5dm2. So the YUV mode of the sensor is used to: 1- create lower resolution files (using "out of sensor" data) and as input to mpeg engine.

question about RAW formats?
check this page: http://lclevy.free.fr/raw/
(a bit old, but might be useful)

my first name is Laurent ;-)


----------

